# Plasma Panasonic tc-p42s1 no prende , led 10 destellos



## jesus25121974 (Abr 9, 2015)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda en relación a este plasma panasonic el cual no prende el led destella diez veces según estuve investigando se trata de la MAIN BOARD TNPH07862A.

Agradezco de antemano a cualquiera que me oriente en esta averia.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2015)

Primero que nada manual de servicio en mano, sin el muy poco lo que se puede hacer   como por ejemplo interpretar los destellos, ya que si es un código de error en el manual estan descriptos y sin ello  nada podemos hacer no quedan adivinos...........


----------



## Yetrox (Abr 9, 2015)

jesus25121974 dijo:


> Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda en relación a este plasma panasonic el cual no prende el led destella diez veces según estuve investigando se trata de la MAIN BOARD TNPH07862A.
> 
> Agradezco de antemano a cualquiera que me oriente en esta averia.



Si el daño es grave si es mejor cambiarla, porque son un complique total, mira este video con ello te das una idea de conseguir una placa similar, para que te salga mas económico el arreglo.


----------

